# Passwort gesetzt - kein Zugriff mehr auf WBM



## Hans_ (24 März 2016)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit dem WBM Zugriff auf meinen 750-880 
Firmware revision             01.04.15 (07)


Ich habe gerade im WBM unter SECURITY nacheinander die Passwörter für 

guest,  user und admin auf drei verscheidene (kryptische) Passwörter geändert.  
Zumindest glaube ich das, denn nach dem Setzen kam keine Bestätigungs-  oder Fehlermeldung.


Aber seit dem kann ich beim WBM nur die  'Status information' aufrufen. 
Sobald ich einen anderen Punkt aufrufe,  kommt eine Meldung 403 (Forbidden Access).


Was ist denn da  passiert? Ich hätte bei diesem Zugriff auf sensible Daten eine erneute  Passwortabfrage erwartet. 
Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


Danke

Hans


----------



## Hans_ (24 März 2016)

Ach Mensch, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

SeSecurity 

Auf der HTML-Seite „Security“ richten Sie durch Passwörter Lese- und/oder 

Schreibzugriffe für verschiedene Anwendergruppen zum Schutz vor 

Konfigurationsänderungen ein. 

PassPasswortänderung nur durch "admin" und nach Software-Reset 

möglich! Sie können nur über den Benutzer „admin“ und dem zugehörigen Passwort 

die Passwörter ändern. Damit die geänderten Einstellungen wi

rksam werden, führen Sie mit der Schaltfläche 

[Software Reset]einen Software-Neustart durch. 

PasPasswort-Restriktionen beachten! 

Für Passwörter gelten folgende Einschränkungen:  

•max.16     Zeichen     

•nur Buchstaben und Zahlen 

•keine Sonderzeichen und Umlaute 




Ich versuche das dann noch einmal... .


----------



## Hans_ (24 März 2016)

Kommando zurück: Selbst wenn ich mich an das 16-Stellen-alphanumerisch Kriterium halte, zeigt sich oben beschriebenes Verhalten. Neustart habe ich mittels Ethernet Settings gemacht. Per WBM komme ich ja nicht mehr drauf... .

Ich habe das so verstanden, dass man die Passwörter für die drei Nutzer (Guest, User, Admin) ändern kann/sollte?!


----------



## KingHelmer (1 April 2016)

Hi Hans,

versuche mal deinen browser-cache zu löschen.
Hatte da mal ein ähnliches Problem, das dadurch gelöst wurde.

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was es ist, da ich die Standard-PWs immer drin lasse 

Flo


----------

